# "500 yards...just shy of half a mile"



## z106 (13 Aug 2008)

Excuse me for bing pedantic but this line seriously annoys me in the shawshank redemption.

500 yards is barely over 1/4 of a mile.


----------



## DavyJones (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



qwertyuiop said:


> Excuse me for bing pedantic but this line seriously annoys me in the shawshank redemption.
> 
> 500 yards is barely over 1/4 of a mile.




Your being pedantic,

Give the guy a break he had been locked up for 20 odd years,  he probably was poorly educated


----------



## z106 (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



DavyJones said:


> Your being pedantic,
> 
> Give the guy a break he had been locked up for 20 odd years, he probably was poorly educated


 
I refuse to accept 20 years of improsenment as a valid excuse.
He'll have to do a let better than that if he thinks that one will wash with me !


----------



## DavyJones (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*

just watched it a couple of nights ago, it was on film4 I think, its a great story.


----------



## z106 (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*

Ya - was on again tonight.

And i was waiting for the line about 20 minutes before it happened.

Just really bugs me for some reason.

Like - why didn't the writers instead say "500 yards - over 1/4 of a mile".

Or else say "800 yards - just shy of half a mile"

But why say "500 yards - just shy of half a mile"?

It's all wrong.


----------



## DavyJones (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*

Ha Ha I hear you. I try and turn the thinking part off  my brain off when I watch tv. for example I dislike watching any CSI or Law and Order, there are too many inconstitenties and why do all the suspects fold so easily?


----------



## micmclo (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*

What I want to know is he how he got the poster to stick to the wall after he left the cell.


----------



## ninsaga (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*

Jeez - I wish I had your problems if that's all thats bothering you


----------



## Simeon (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



qwertyuiop said:


> Excuse me for bing pedantic but this line seriously annoys me in the shawshank redemption.
> 
> 500 yards is barely over 1/4 of a mile.


Sorry for being a little school marmish .......... but your headline makes no sense in it's present form ......... unless it's a typo ......... and that could seriously annoy some spelling obsessive.


----------



## shnaek (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*

If you search for 'yaeds' on google, this post is the first one returned! Shows how quickly google indexes pages.


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



qwertyuiop said:


> Excuse me for bing pedantic but this line seriously annoys me in the shawshank redemption.
> 
> 500 yards is barely over 1/4 of a mile.



This coming from someone who once levelled the phrase "i'd hate to meet you when you have a proper problem to grumble about" at me regarding my views on fingerprinting at airports ... ehh hello pot!!


----------



## Caveat (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*

Has anyone considered that this 'mistake' may be intentional and is simply character related?  Maybe _Red_ wasn't great with his measurements etc?

Human beings are not always correct and this is ocasionally reflected in literature/movies etc.


----------



## rmelly (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*

OP, have you written to the director? He may release a directors cut with the offending line fixed or removed.


----------



## z106 (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



Caveat said:


> Has anyone considered that this 'mistake' may be intentional and is simply character related? Maybe _Red_ wasn't great with his measurements etc?
> 
> Human beings are not always correct and this is ocasionally reflected in literature/movies etc.


 
I considered it - and then dismissed it.

It was red doing a voice over -at that stage in the movie i don't think there would be any need to give examples like that about red being poorly educated.
We were just after sitting through a couple of hours watching the guy spend his life in prison.

Obviously i can't say with certainty that it wasn't done on purpose.

I'm not sure i see the point though.
Most people probably wouldn't even notice it anyway.


----------



## micmclo (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



qwertyuiop said:


> I'm not sure i see the point though.
> Most people probably wouldn't even notice it anyway.


 
A lot of people wouldn't have a clue how many yards are in a mile. Not suprising as they stopped teaching this in school over 20 years ago.
G'wan the metric system!

Showing your age qwertyuiop


----------



## z106 (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



Simeon said:


> Sorry for being a little school marmish .......... but your headline makes no sense in it's present form ......... unless it's a typo ......... and that could seriously annoy some spelling obsessive.


 
Headline corrected as kindly pointed out.


----------



## elefantfresh (13 Aug 2008)

And i thought I was bored....


----------



## bullbars (13 Aug 2008)

While your on to the director about the distance please mention this as well - 

Andy crawls through 500 yards of an 18" sewage pipe to escape the prison. The ancient sewer pipe would have been filled with methane gas, carbon dioxide and ammonia fumes and too little oxygen to support the exertions of the escapee in the time required to crawl the distance. He should have passed out and suffocated shortly after beginning his escape. Additionally, when he first breaks the pipe it shoots up like water pipe under pressure. Once inside, the water is not moving. And when he gets to the stream that this supposed sewer pipe drains into, the water is pristine.


----------



## mathepac (13 Aug 2008)

But the story is based in Bush-land, and any internationally recognised laws of physics, distance, nature, human rights and reality have all been repealed by the petro-dollar. 

or maybe it depends on which version of the mile is inferred - have a look here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mile

Does "The Green Mile" bug you as much?


----------



## bullbars (13 Aug 2008)

mathepac said:


> Does "the Green Mile" Bug You As Much?


 
:d


----------



## Betsy Og (13 Aug 2008)

bullbars said:


> While your on to the director about the distance please mention this as well -
> 
> Andy crawls through 500 yards of an 18" sewage pipe to escape the prison. The ancient sewer pipe would have been filled with methane gas, carbon dioxide and ammonia fumes and too little oxygen to support the exertions of the escapee in the time required to crawl the distance. He should have passed out and suffocated shortly after beginning his escape. Additionally, when he first breaks the pipe it shoots up like water pipe under pressure. Once inside, the water is not moving. And when he gets to the stream that this supposed sewer pipe drains into, the water is pristine.


 
It's pointing out stuff like this that bugs the missus, particularly if my bro is watching it as well, we have to try to resist pointing out this stuff. The auld "suspension of disbelief" shouldnt be the universal excuse for sloppyness - talking worse examples than Shawshank here.


----------



## Caveat (13 Aug 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> talking worse examples than Shawshank here.


 
The classic of course being the wristwatch clearly visible on one of the _Ben Hur_ actors


----------



## FredBloggs (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



micmclo said:


> What I want to know is he how he got the poster to stick to the wall after he left the cell.


 
I often wondered that myself.  Even if I was the right side of the wall I couldn't stick it up as well as he did!


----------



## Mel (13 Aug 2008)

I think it's Steven King who needs to answer these questions rather than the movie director. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rita_Hayworth_and_Shawshank_Redemption


----------



## MrMan (13 Aug 2008)

Caveat said:


> The classic of course being the wristwatch clearly visible on one of the _Ben Hur_ actors




If you watch gladiator near the begining after the war scene maximus is standing outside a row of tents and just behind a horse you can see a guy in jeans and jumper slowly backing away. And later in the chariot fight scene when the main one turns over you can see the gas tanks underneath.


----------



## Caveat (13 Aug 2008)

Here is a pile of them - but as per my earlier post (no.12) , debatable as to how many are real 'mistakes'. I'm sure some fall under character flaws/errors.


----------



## Betsy Og (13 Aug 2008)

That movie mistakes site is a good laugh. The stuff we pick up on is more stuff that doesnt make sense, wouldnt happen in reality, someone is totally or repeatedly naieve etc.

stuff like the classic slasher flick stuff where yer one hears a noise and walks around in her undies in the semi-dark, reversing into shaded alcoves where assailants will surely nobble her, lingering longingly at the top of the stairs for an auld shove ... etc.


----------



## S.L.F (13 Aug 2008)

Being able to lip read is a great thing to have in a crowded room or when you are watching Bladerunner.

There is one scene where Deckard is talking to the Abdul ben Hassan, the replicant _snake salesman_ he is saying one thing but the voice over says something else.


----------



## rmelly (13 Aug 2008)

mathepac said:


> But the story is based in Bush-land, and any internationally recognised laws of physics, distance, nature, human rights and reality have all been repealed by the petro-dollar.


 
Did this repeal happen before or after George W took office? The film was made in 1994, a little before his time - or maybe you are referring to his father?


----------



## DavyJones (13 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



FredBloggs said:


> I often wondered that myself.  Even if I was the right side of the wall I couldn't stick it up as well as he did!



All he would have to do is stick it well in the top two corners and use it like a flip and maybe have a small weight on the bottom so it wouldn't blow around. I would be more concerned on how in 20 years he kept the same cell and managed to dig a 5 - 6 ft long tunnel with a little hammer.


----------



## michaelm (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



DavyJones said:


> Your being pedantic


Would it be pedantic to point out that it should be 'you're' rather than your.


----------



## Simeon (14 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



michaelm said:


> Would it be pedantic to point out that it should be 'you're' rather than your.


Or even more so to imply that "you're" should have been in inverted commas


----------



## rmelly (15 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



Simeon said:


> Or even more so to imply that "you're" should have been in inverted commas


 
Or not ending a sentence with a full stop?


----------



## Plek Trum (15 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



DavyJones said:


> Ha Ha I hear you. I try and turn the thinking part off my brain off when I watch tv. for example I dislike watching any CSI or Law and Order, there are too many inconstitenties and why do all the suspects fold so easily?


 

Admit to NOTHING!


----------



## Plek Trum (15 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



rmelly said:


> Or not ending a sentence with a full stop?


 

Rather more so in that you cannot begin a sentence with the word "or".


----------



## Caveat (15 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



Plek Trum said:


> Rather more so in that you cannot begin a sentence with the word "or".


 
I'm afraid that's just an example of a rather clumsily constructed sentence.


----------



## michaelm (18 Aug 2008)

Simeon said:


> Or even more so to imply that "you're" should have been in inverted commas





rmelly said:


> Or not ending a sentence with a full stop?


Super.


----------



## DavyJones (18 Aug 2008)

*Re: "500 yaeds...just shy of half a mile"*



michaelm said:


> would It Be Pedantic To Point Out That It Should Be 'you're' Rather Than Your.



:d


----------

